# UK MMA Expo - Manchester July 20-21st



## Sherlock (Sep 26, 2007)

Over the weekend of the 20th & 21st of July, EventCity Manchester plays host to the UK MMA Expo 2013.

The main crux of the event will be the exhibition, with stands being taking by businesses from all facets of the MMA, Martial Arts and nutritional industries sampling & selling their products.

Over the weekend we will be hosting seminars from the UK's top names from within our sports for which we are preparing to release more names, details and info about in the coming weeks.

We have a KnowledgeBase Theatre in which we're hosting FREE talks to include (amongst other things) nutrition, hydration, psychology, media interaction, S&C, injury management, injury prevention, working the corner, "Understand the judges for fans & fighters" hosted by UFC Referee Marc Goddard plus a number of Q&A sessions.

We are proud to be announce we will be hosting the UMA British No Gi Open Championships on the Sunday

On the Sunday Marc will also deliver one of his full day seminars on MMA judging/refereeing.

We have professional instant photo/signing sessions hosted in a cage housed within the expo. The cage will also be used for open workouts hosted by some of the UK best gyms

In the adjoining hall there will be a full pro evening MMA promotion. This is going to be a true spectacle unlike most would have experienced in the terms of entrances, production and an atmosphere created by a tried arena set up. Currently, the sound & lighting is being undertaken by the same team used by X-factor live. Additionally, the same set up (possibly minus the some of the pyros) will be used for a daytime amateur event where we hope to showcase the best of the UK's rising talent.

The list of events & ideas continues to grow so there will be some changes as the event draws closer. However, the focus will remain on the UK, UK talent and increasing both understanding & participation within the sport as whole.

Best of all day passes for the main exhibition hall are only £10 or just £15 for the weekend. Anyone that has attended sport or fitness exhibitions before will know this is ridiculously low. Under 14's are also free with a full paying adult!

These offers not only give back to you but are to help people encourage your friends and family to learn about the sports and destroy the misconceptions many still have.

GYMS: Contact [email protected] about special club & team offers including free advertising on the UkmmaExpo.co.uk website.

For further event details visit: UkMmaExpo 2013 - Mixed Martial Arts Exhibition

For Tickets: www.ukmmaExpo.co.uk/Tickets

Facebook.com/UkMmaExpo

and

Twitter.com/UkMmaExpo @ukmmaexpo.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this with us Sherlock, sounds like a great day out.

Bit close to the wifes due-date, but I'll give it a shot ha


----------



## Sherlock (Sep 26, 2007)

Only 12 days to go!!! Tickets only £10/day pass or £15 for the whole weekend in advance at www.ukmmaexpo.co.uk/tickets book now or pay more on the door. If you haven't been following our announcements the full event programme will be announced this week. It's going to be an awesome weekend for UK MMA with lots to see and do! Hope to see you all there.


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

This is shaping up to be such a great event and I cant believe I cant make it and the tickets are a steal!

The seminars alone are worth the trip and anyone who works in the promotion, judging, refereeing side of the sport should all have attended one of Marc seminars.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Is this the expo that Pearson and Bisping have been confirmed to be at?


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

Yep and there are loads of other excellent seminars going on including Marc Goddards Referees course and sessions with Rosi Sexton and Che Mills. Also the number of suppliers I have spoken to who are exhibiting is just massive so I would have been like a kid in a candy shop.

This is such a well put together event from what I have seen and they have priced the tickets really low to genuinely promote to the sport to people outside the die hard fans. I really wish I could get there that weekend but I have a family thing so its not possible but I'd like to see it have a great response and become an annual fixture in the UK MMA calender.


----------

